# Android hardware problem



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

My friend is having a lot of trouble with her phone. I think it is hardware related but it may be software. Unfortunately I have limited information at this point in time. Here's what I have:
Her keyboard randomly stops working (I'm assuming it's a slide out keyboard, not just touch screen) and she has to restart the phone completely. She says there's no pattern at all to it. She also says the touch screen stops registering her touch randomly, so she has to restart it again. Sorry for the limited information. Any ideas?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What is the make/model of the phone?


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

Yea that's one of the things I don't have. I'll post it as soon as I have it, but I'm going to guess that she's doing something or her phone's having problems, because she's not responding.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok I got it. It's the HTC Incredible 2 on Verizon Wireless.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

Please, someone help. I need help on this.


----------



## aman207 (Aug 22, 2012)

Did you try a factory data reset?


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

No, but I'm thinking she doesn't want to do that.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Has this always been an issue since she had the phone?

Check to see if the phone is using the latest software update.

Only other thing I could recommend would be to contact Verizon.

There seem to be quit a few others having the same issue.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

No it just started a little while ago. She's tried to contact Verizon, but she was on hold for a long time. I had her download 2 apps. SystemPanel lite and App Cache Cleaner. She says it only happened once since then, if that's any speculation.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

It does sound an awful lot like slow down caused by a lack of RAM I use advanced task killer (i think) to kill pretty much all running apps everytime my phones keypad is locked, it does help my phone to rum smoother, it may be worth a shot.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

Well she had to restart the phone every time her keyboard locked up though. My phone's keyboard stopped typing things and froze, so I went to settings>applications>manage applications>all>Multi touch keyboard and deleted the data and cache. It was fixed afterwards. Could that be the problem? That's what I thought it was so I had her download the cache cleaner.


----------



## tsmartin (Apr 13, 2012)

How long has she had the phone? If she just got it, I would recommend her taking it to Verizon. If she has had it for awhile, I would suggest trying to install Go Keyboard to see if that helps, but more than likely it sounds like she will need to do a factory reset.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

She's had it for a few months. I'll consult her on the factory reset. So it's probably not a hardware problem?


----------



## tsmartin (Apr 13, 2012)

Sounds more OS related to me. The reset would be a good way to rule it out.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok. But she needs to keep her contacts and pictures and things like that. How would I do this?


----------



## tsmartin (Apr 13, 2012)

If it was me I would pull the pics over to a computer. Her contacts should be synced with her Google account.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

It's only synced on her phone Is there a way I can sync them now? She hasn't factory reset it yet. 

On another note: 100 posts!


----------

